# New Budget Gaming PC - 1920x1080



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello all,so my other half has moved back home from uni and she's been using a tiny macbook air which i believe is damaging her eyes a lot more than ever using it everyday. So now shes back and experienced playing few games with over 60fps(console gamer),she wants to play specific games on PC and want move from netbook to a bigger screen for her eyes.
The budget we have is about £700 which is including desktop+OS and mouse+keyboard which can be sorted at different date,so my primary focus is the tower itself. 
The PC will mainly be used for general purposes and play certain games such as rise of the tomb raider(probably most demanding one) and older titles. The games would only be played at 1920x1080.
The build i was looking at is:





Would love some opinion on this build,bonus if certain components to be in white and a mATX build is necessary due to spacing.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

A thought on WIndows 10: Here the OEM versions actually cost more than retail. The difference is you can use a retail key on later machines, an OEM key is tied to specific hardware.

And Corsair PSU's are generally overpriced, at least the CX series.


----------



## Kevin-HTPC (Feb 16, 2016)

Has the multi core restriction been fixed on the G3258k under Windows 10?


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

You can get an i3 Skylake system for that money, by the looks of things. And an r9 380.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/L6NDD3

Add £90 or so for OS.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Frick said:


> A thought on WIndows 10: Here the OEM versions actually cost more than retail. The difference is you can use a retail key on later machines, an OEM key is tied to specific hardware.
> 
> And Corsair PSU's are generally overpriced, at least the CX series.



Can't really find any retail copy that be cheaper than the price i found for a OEM key.
As for PSU it appears the site Scan which i tend buy all my parts from don't stock the XFX PSU anymore,all the other brands i haven't really tried before either. 
How good is the i3 skylake compared to the dual core overclocking beast? Also the 380 is on par with 960 and i much prefer Nvidia over AMD GPU as im more familar with Nvidia GPUs.
Will need get opinion on that case as she's quite picky with case and i've never heard of super flower PSU,any reviews out there for this unit?


----------



## Kevin-HTPC (Feb 16, 2016)

The GTX 960 is a good choice for 1080p gaming.  But I would have a look into the latest about the G3258K and installation under Windows 10.  When I tried 6 months they were not compatible and you have to disable a core to allow Windows 10 to install/boot.

A 600W PSU is overkill for the components you are looking at.  The 500W EVGA 500B or 400W Be Quiet! Pure Power 8 would save you £20 to spend elsewhere.  They are both good quality and will be quieter than the 3.5" hard drive.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 16, 2016)

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/nFCK6h
note that windows price doesnt show up in list so total is a bit over 700.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can't really find any retail copy that be cheaper than the price i found for a OEM key.
> As for PSU it appears the site Scan which i tend buy all my parts from don't stock the XFX PSU anymore,all the other brands i haven't really tried before either.
> How good is the i3 skylake compared to the dual core overclocking beast? Also the 380 is on par with 960 and i much prefer Nvidia over AMD GPU as im more familar with Nvidia GPUs.
> Will need get opinion on that case as she's quite picky with case and i've never heard of super flower PSU,any reviews out there for this unit?



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=250

That's the 450W version, seems to be pretty good, I have that case and it looks good. For some reason I thought the 380 would be faster, but nevermind. 

As for CPU, I definitely would pick the i3. More threads and those will be more and more important. And the clock speed is pretty good to begin with. I wouldn't spend more money on more expensive i3's though, unless you level up to an i5.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2016)

I also would  question the choice of a dual core CPU


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin-HTPC said:


> The GTX 960 is a good choice for 1080p gaming.  But I would have a look into the latest about the G3258K and installation under Windows 10.  When I tried 6 months they were not compatible and you have to disable a core to allow Windows 10 to install/boot.
> 
> A 600W PSU is overkill for the components you are looking at.  The 500W EVGA 500B or 400W Be Quiet! Pure Power 8 would save you £20 to spend elsewhere.  They are both good quality and will be quieter than the 3.5" hard drive.


Yeah i thought 960 be okay but im worried about Rise of tomb raider performance,but that can be fixed i guess by lowering certain settings,didn't know the g3258k had issues either with windows 10.
In terms of PSU i was only looking at mainly semi-modular PSU since its a lot tidy to sort out than non-modular.


ne6togadno said:


> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/nFCK6h
> note that windows price doesnt show up in list so total is a bit over 700.


Do like the idea of using a bigger SSD storage space but would probably prefer 1 SSD for OS+software and then 1TB for games and personal files/media, case she would probably hate that sadly.


Frick said:


> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=250
> 
> That's the 450W version, seems to be pretty good, I have that case and it looks good. For some reason I thought the 380 would be faster, but nevermind.
> 
> As for CPU, I definitely would pick the i3. More threads and those will be more and more important. And the clock speed is pretty good to begin with. I wouldn't spend more money on more expensive i3's though, unless you level up to an i5.



The power supply looks promising,never heard of the brand though.


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I also would  question the choice of a dual core CPU



If i could fit a quad core into the budget then i would,but sadly i can't seem to fit one with a mid-range GPU aswell,ROTR probably will run a lot better with a quad core and i did look at the AMD CPU quads but they seem to fall short to intel dual core/i3 from poor core optimising in performance in games.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> The power supply looks promising,never heard of the brand though.



Lot's of EVGA stuff is Super Flower. They've been rocking the PSU boat a lot for some time now (in a good way).

EDIT: Some thoughts on the Aerocool DS Cube BTW:


It looks good. It really does look good, if I had space and if the cables wouldn't clutter things up I'd have it on the desk.
It's big. Because the motherboard lies flat on its back it's pretty wide. Or really rather quite wide.
I wouldn't call it very silent. Depends on the rest of the cooling though, and I don't know how it stacks vs other cases. And I'm pretty sensitive to ... well all senses actually but noise especially so I'm bad at blocking things out. Visitors claim it's pretty silent.
The build quality is pretty good. It's sturdy, and the doors feel solid.
It's not very good on cabling, at least not if you want an optical drive. If you don't need one of those it's much better as the drive bays are close to the PSU.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Feb 16, 2016)

and I5 and msi gtx 970 would run any game at max in 1080p. If you alrady have a windows 7 you can migrate to new Pc, and upgrade it to windows 10. Once windows 10 is installed you be good.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/zKbr3C


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> If i could fit a quad core into the budget then i would,but sadly i can't seem to fit one with a mid-range GPU aswell,ROTR probably will run a lot better with a quad core and i did look at the AMD CPU quads but they seem to fall short to intel dual core/i3 from poor core optimising in performance in games.




2nd user quad core.......you cant go wrong.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2016)

azngreentea01 said:


> and I5 and msi gtx 970 would run any game at max in 1080p. If you alrady have a windows 7 you can migrate to new Pc, and upgrade it to windows 10. Once windows 10 is installed you be good.
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/zKbr3C


Unfortunately i do not have a windows 7 key to migrate to new PC as its going be fresh new desktop for someone else,if i did have spare windows 7 then yeah i could spend that extra money on i5. 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2nd user quad core.......you cant go wrong.


Sadly used isn't really a option just because she doesn't like used components,if she wasn't so fussy i would probably look at used CPU aswell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sadly used isn't really a option just because she doesn't like used components,if she wasn't so fussy i would probably look at used CPU aswell.




You should explain to her what a huge difference it will make. 

Sit her down quietly, perhaps talk about something else for a bit and then when you think the time is right kind of slip it into the conversation, something along the lines of............

"Hows about getting a quad core, 2nd hand, it will make a huge difference *Love, *you wont regret it."


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Feb 16, 2016)

If Budget is that much of Problem skip the Windows 10 key. 
Buy a Windows 7 prof 64Bit from a Keystore (mmoga.com) 17€ and upgrade it for 0€ to Windows 10. 
For 700p you should be able to get a core i5 at least.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I also would  question the choice of a dual core CPU





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You should explain to her what a huge difference it will make.
> 
> Sit her down quietly, perhaps talk about something else for a bit and then when you think the time is right kind of slip it into the conversation, something along the lines of............
> 
> "Hows about getting a quad core, 2nd hand, it will make a huge difference *Love, *you wont regret it."



Current Skylake i3s perform very similarly to i5s (regarding gaming) with a mid range GPU and RAM running @3000MHz+.
See by yourself: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-core-i3-6100-review & http://www.techspot.com/review/1087-best-value-desktop-cpu/page4.html
Of course an i5 is still better, but an i3 can do the job very well too.

But @kurosagi01 as mentioned by others ditch the Pentium.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

Lowman316 said:


> If Budget is that much of Problem skip the Windows 10 key.
> Buy a Windows 7 prof 64Bit from a Keystore (mmoga.com) 17€ and upgrade it for 0€ to Windows 10.
> For 700p you should be able to get a core i5 at least.



That works until the key is locked because it's pirated and you have to bypass the activation entirely because tech support will laugh in your face.


----------



## ASOT (Feb 16, 2016)

Change HDD Green into something like WD Blue/Black(better) or Seagate Barracuda for more performance,green are low rpm 5400...

Why not something like i3 6100/i5 6400 new Skylake's cpu's and some ddr4.. 8Gb are OK

Also u can get a better card like 380/X/970   that 960 is good on today games and good pwm but later on ...?

Why not a cooler CPU with 120 fan ? A 90 mm fan is loud on full rpm,perhaps a Deepcool Gammaxx 300 or S40 and if u can get a Hyper 212 Evo is great


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2016)

My suggestion: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/qKvY4D

You won't notice the difference in games between an overclocked G3258 and a stock i3-6100.  But you won't have to deal with the issues the G3258 causes, like games not running because it is only 2C/2T.  For example, Farcry will not even load on a G3258, but runs fine on a i3.


----------



## Kevin-HTPC (Feb 16, 2016)

The G3258k does not work properly with Windows 10, something to do with broken micro code, I've not seen an official fix yet:

https://communities.intel.com/thread/77391?start=15&tstart=0


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Change HDD Green into something like WD Blue/Black(better) or Seagate Barracuda for more performance,green are low rpm 5400...
> 
> Why not something like i3 6100/i5 6400 new Skylake's cpu's and some ddr4.. 8Gb are OK
> 
> ...


The 380x performs similar to the 960 and i am more of a Nvidia man over AMD now. May consider a CPU cooler if its bad.


newtekie1 said:


> My suggestion: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/qKvY4D
> 
> You won't notice the difference in games between an overclocked G3258 and a stock i3-6100.  But you won't have to deal with the issues the G3258 causes, like games not running because it is only 2C/2T.  For example, Farcry will not even load on a G3258, but runs fine on a i3.


I was only looking at the g3258 just because they were cheap and remember looking at it last year,haven't really looked at Skylake CPUs at all.
This what i came up with just now:


----------



## m&m's (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> The 380x performs similar to the 960 and i am more of a Nvidia man over AMD now. May consider a CPU cooler if its bad.
> 
> I was only looking at the g3258 just because they were cheap and remember looking at it last year,haven't really looked at Skylake CPUs at all.
> This what i came up with just now:



Get the i3 6100 instead of the 6100T, it's cheaper and comes with a 500MHz clock bump.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> The 380x performs similar to the 960 and i am more of a Nvidia man over AMD now. May consider a CPU cooler if its bad.
> 
> I was only looking at the g3258 just because they were cheap and remember looking at it last year,haven't really looked at Skylake CPUs at all.
> This what i came up with just now:




Get a normal i3-6100, not the i3-6100T.  The 6100T is a low power part, and clocked 500Mhz slower, the regular 6100 is clocked at 3.7GHz.


----------



## ASOT (Feb 16, 2016)

@kurosagi01 A 960 never beats a 380X..maybe in some games beats 380 but not 380X


----------



## m&m's (Feb 16, 2016)

Also Skylake i3s love high frequency RAM so you should get faster sticks, something like this: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb...(3000)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-15-17-17-35-xmp
But you'll have to manually set them because the chipset doesn't support XMP profiles higher than 2133MHz.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> Get the i3 6100 instead of the 6100T, it's cheaper and comes with a 500MHz clock bump.





newtekie1 said:


> Get a normal i3-6100, not the i3-6100T.  The 6100T is a low power part, and clocked 500Mhz slower, the regular 6100 is clocked at 3.7GHz.





ASOT said:


> @kurosagi01 A 960 never beats a 380X..maybe in some games beats 380 but not 380X





m&m's said:


> Also Skylake i3s love high frequency RAM so you should get faster sticks, something like this: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb...(3000)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-15-17-17-35-xmp
> But you'll have to manually set them because the chipset doesn't support XMP profiles higher than 2133MHz.



Okay i've swapped the i3 to the non T version and changed the ram and you're right the 380x is a lot better than 960. How good are AMD drivers nowadays as i haven't used one in a long time. Probably something i would need check out myself lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Okay i've swapped the i3 to the non T version and changed the ram and you're right the 380x is a lot better than 960. How good are AMD drivers nowadays as i haven't used one in a long time.



Honestly, I would say drivers today are both equal.  NVIDIA used to be better but it's had bad days too now.  Everyone does.

NVIDIA's superiority used to be present in efficiency due to the use of Shader Cache to reduce CPU load.  This is no longer the case, AMD has put effort into their drivers recently and implemented Shader Cache, among other things.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> you'll have to manually set them because the chipset doesn't support XMP profiles higher than 2133MHz.


I did a little research regarding RAM and the H170 chipset and it seems like I was wrong saying you could set them manually to a higher clock. It seems like there are no options on H170 motherboards to set the RAM at a higher frequency than 2133MHz. Maybe someone can confirm...

My bad haha

So you got 2 options, buy a Z170 motherboard or buy cheaper RAM.

This board costs £15 more and support RAM up to 3466MHz https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asr...2-(pcie-sata)-2-way-crossfire-gbe-lan-usb-30-

Up to you if it's worth the price premium.

Here's a review comparing 2133MHz and 3000MHz with an i3 6100: http://www.techspot.com/review/1087-best-value-desktop-cpu/page4.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> I did a little research regarding RAM and the H170 chipset and it seems like I was wrong saying you could set them manually to a higher clock. It seems like there are no options on H170 motherboards to set the RAM at a higher frequency than 2133MHz. Maybe someone can confirm...
> 
> My bad haha
> 
> ...


Probably will go for 2133mhz ram tbf since the computer would only be used primarily for watching videos,browsing the net,doing some documentation and playing specific games. The ram is still higher frequency than my current build,a little jealous that she have newer components than my own desktop lol.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 17, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Okay i've swapped the i3 to the non T version and changed the ram and you're right the 380x is a lot better than 960. How good are AMD drivers nowadays as i haven't used one in a long time. Probably something i would need check out myself lol.


 The drivers are about the same at this point.  I really have no preference between my laptop and desktop as far as drivers go.  As for your build, that's a pretty excellent set of choices.  I do not see anything at that point that would make a huge impact in performance.  You may be able to get a cheaper case however and put that money to a slightly higher CPU instead in my opinion because that case seems a bit pricey.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 17, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> The drivers are about the same at this point.  I really have no preference between my laptop and desktop as far as drivers go.  As for your build, that's a pretty excellent set of choices.  I do not see anything at that point that would make a huge impact in performance.  You may be able to get a cheaper case however and put that money to a slightly higher CPU instead in my opinion because that case seems a bit pricey.


Yeah i can go for cheaper case,however being its for a girl and girls are sort of picky with the aesthetics even with a budget,i had to pick a good case that is a mATX case and also in white case preferred. The aerocool is a nice option but sadly scan don't seem to have it.


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Okay i've swapped the i3 to the non T version and changed the ram and you're right the 380x is a lot better than 960. How good are AMD drivers nowadays as i haven't used one in a long time. Probably something i would need check out myself lol.



Get a retail license instead. Seriously, it's worth it.


----------



## deemon (Feb 18, 2016)

Frick said:


> Get a retail license instead. Seriously, it's worth it.



Can you explain please? Can you transfer retail license from one PC to another one?


----------



## medi01 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is ac WiFi really needed?

My 425W Enermax (82+ though) handles ancient i5 750 quad core + slightly overclocked 380 without any problem, so 600W is an ovekill.



kurosagi01 said:


> The 380x performs similar to the 960


Actually even 380 beats 960, let alone 380x. (with a couple of exception, like GTAV and even there, difference is rather small)
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2980...card-you-can-buy-for-1080p-gaming.html?page=2

PS
Got Sapphire Nitro 380 myself, the card rocks. (amazingly silent, although I have it in well ventilated case)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2016)

Frick said:


> Get a retail license instead. Seriously, it's worth it.



I'll get retail licence Frick don't worry.


medi01 said:


> Is ac WiFi really needed?
> 
> My 425W Enermax (82+ though) handles ancient i5 750 quad core + slightly overclocked 380 without any problem, so 600W is an ovekill.
> 
> ...


If you can see the latest screenshot i've shared it has a 500w PSU instead and wireless card is required because of the way her household is setup with their broadband/router which is impossible for ethernet connection.
I have looked at reviews again for the 380 and to me they're nearly identical to 960. I thought the same with the 380X version but the 380X blows the 960 away,hence its now in the latest build i've compiled with.


----------



## medi01 (Feb 18, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> wireless card is required because of the way her household is setup with their broadband/router which is impossible for ethernet connection.


I meant, is AC card really needed? (does she have AC router?) 
Wifi N cards cost about half of that price.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2016)

medi01 said:


> I meant, is AC card really needed? (does she have AC router?)
> Wifi N cards cost about half of that price.



She doesn't but i like how the antenna can be positioned anywhere and not limited behind the desktop which i feel can cause weak signal strength.
Also its £10 more for a AC card which is still in sense future proofing the system for time her parents get higher speed broadband with AC router or even when we live together.


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2016)

deemon said:


> Can you explain please? Can you transfer retail license from one PC to another one?



Exactly.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

deemon said:


> Can you explain please? Can you transfer retail license from one PC to another one?



Yes, without having to explain anything or get approval.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Seriously, spend every so slightly more and get a GTX970, it is way worth it!  If you really want a white case, the NZXT Source 210 Elite is also available in White for the same price.



 



Frick said:


> Get a retail license instead. Seriously, it's worth it.



No, it really isn't.  



kurosagi01 said:


> She doesn't but i like how the antenna can be positioned anywhere and not limited behind the desktop which i feel can cause weak signal strength.



Getting a good card with actual antennas is going to do more for signal strength than anything else.  IMO, Gigabyte isn't a network company, so buying a wireless card from them sends chills down my spine as a network engineer by trade.  Granted, I'm not the biggest fan of D-Link, but I'd pick them over Gigabyte for networking equipment.  The Gigabyte card also scares me because they are adapting a mini-PCIe card designed for a laptop to regular PCI-E in a desktop.  Kind of iffy to me, I always prefer a direct solution over and adapter.  If you really want a movable antenna, they make SMA Antenna bases that let you take the antennas on the card, put them on the base, and move them around if you want.  They are only like £5.  So I say get the better wifi card now, and if you feel you need to move the antennas because of single problems, buy the antenna bases afterwards(but I don't think you'll need them).


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> No, it really isn't.



It is if you want to follow the EULA (unless they've vastly changed it since before) and having less hassle in the future. I know you have OEM keys you've activated on millions of systems, but when they are so very close in price why not go the legally correct route?


----------



## rruff (Feb 18, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> How good is the i3 skylake compared to the dual core overclocking beast?



In most games the G3258 even OC'd was beaten by by Haswell i3s: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8232/...ary-edition-review-the-intel-pentium-g3258-ae

Also, you can OC a i3-6100 if you get the right MB: http://www.techspot.com/review/1108-intel-locked-skylake-cpu-bclk-overclocking/

Note that Intel is trying to remove this "feature" so do your research.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Frick said:


> It is if you want to follow the EULA (unless they've vastly changed it since before) and having less hassle in the future. I know you have OEM keys you've activated on millions of systems, but when they are so very close in price why not go the legally correct route?



That might be a consideration for enthusiasts that replace their computer, or parts that would cause a re-activation, often.  But in situations like this, where the computer will be in use largely unchanged for years, there the retail license isn't really worth anything extra.


----------



## rruff (Feb 18, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Actually even 380 beats 960, let alone 380x.



Since we are all overclocking our cards, you need to consider that *GTX 960s will typically OC to a 20% performance boost compared to reference clocks.* AMD has squeezed their old cards a lot tighter, and there is less to gain with OC. 380x is still better, but not a lot. I think UK electric rates are higher than US, and since AMD cards consume a lot more power even at idle, any price advantage disappears quickly. 

Another consideration is DX12, and which card will perform best. That one appears to be in AMD's favor.


----------



## ozorian (Feb 18, 2016)

why there isnt already an amd suggestion from no one ?isnt  that budget the perfect spot for 6350 fx with a 990fx motherboard? doesnt that 6 cores make any difference with upcoming dx12 games? just wondering..!!


----------



## xfia (Feb 18, 2016)

ozorian said:


> why there isnt already an amd suggestion from no one ?isnt  that budget the perfect spot for 6350 fx with a 990fx motherboard? doesnt that 6 cores make any difference with upcoming dx12 games? just wondering..!!


yeah 63xx over 4ghz is better than a i3 in that area.. 83xx goes toe to toe with haswell i5. msi makes a 970 gaming mobo that is nice and good for overclocking


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2016)

ozorian said:


> why there isnt already an amd suggestion from no one ?isnt  that budget the perfect spot for 6350 fx with a 990fx motherboard? doesnt that 6 cores make any difference with upcoming dx12 games? just wondering..!!



The extra cores wouldn't really make any difference in upcoming DX12 games.  In fact, DX12 is supposed to help remove burden on the CPU, so lower end processors will perform just fine.  And games aren't multi-threaded, so anything more than 4 cores doesn't help at all, and really more than 2 cores rarely helps.

The reason I wouldn't recommend AMD is because AMD3+ and FM2+ are dead.  There isn't upgrade potential there.  An 1151 build give the option to go to a i5, or i7, later on if they want without switching out the motherboard.


----------



## xfia (Feb 18, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> The extra cores wouldn't really make any difference in upcoming DX12 games.  In fact, DX12 is supposed to help remove burden on the CPU, so lower end processors will perform just fine.  And games aren't multi-threaded, so anything more than 4 cores doesn't help at all, and really more than 2 cores rarely helps.
> 
> The reason I wouldn't recommend AMD is because AMD3+ and FM2+ are dead.  There isn't upgrade potential there.  An 1151 build give the option to go to a i5, or i7, later on if they want without switching out the motherboard.


----------



## rruff (Feb 18, 2016)

xfia said:


> yeah 63xx over 4ghz is better than a i3 in that area.. 83xx goes toe to toe with haswell i5. msi makes a 970 gaming mobo that is nice and good for overclocking



??? Isn't Skylake at least 70% faster per core clock? You'd have to find a game that effectively uses 5 or more cores before it would beat an i3, and all 8 to beat an i5. And after you consider your electric bill, even the cost savings would disappear. 

I'd love to have an intelligent reason to use AMD, but I'd need to be someone who is a heavy user of 8 core optimized apps and free electricity, before they'd make sense.


----------



## deemon (Feb 18, 2016)

rruff said:


> Since we are all overclocking our cards,



No, we really are not! Ever.


----------



## ozorian (Feb 18, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> The extra cores wouldn't really make any difference in upcoming DX12 games.  In fact, DX12 is supposed to help remove burden on the CPU, so lower end processors will perform just fine.  And games aren't multi-threaded, so anything more than 4 cores doesn't help at all, and really more than 2 cores rarely helps.



check this u will prop reconsider.... http://www.anandtech.com/show/8962/the-directx-12-performance-preview-amd-nvidia-star-swarm/4


----------



## xfia (Feb 18, 2016)

hm.. maybe this has just gone a bit overkill for 1080p


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 18, 2016)

ozorian said:


> check this u will prop reconsider.... http://www.anandtech.com/show/8962/the-directx-12-performance-preview-amd-nvidia-star-swarm/4



What does this show that is any different than what @newtekie1 was talking about? Other than perhaps a slight difference going from 2 core to 4 with Nvidia?


----------



## m&m's (Feb 18, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What does this show that is any different than what @newtekie1 was talking about? Other than perhaps a slight difference going from 2 core to 4 with Nvidia?


I was about to write the same...
@ozorian the test clearly states that going from 2 to 4 cores only help when you have a GTX 980 or better...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2016)

ozorian said:


> check this u will prop reconsider.... http://www.anandtech.com/show/8962/the-directx-12-performance-preview-amd-nvidia-star-swarm/4



That shows my point.  There is no difference between 4 cores and 6, and very little difference between 2 and 4.

Furthermore, they didn't even keep the clock speeds the same.  The 2c and 4c tests were done at 3.8GHz and the 6c test was done at 4.2GHz(all done on the same processor).

Even still, that doesn't show that the extra slow cores on the FX chip will help compared to the 2 very powerful cores(and 4 threads) of the i3.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Seriously, spend every so slightly more and get a GTX970, it is way worth it!  If you really want a white case, the NZXT Source 210 Elite is also available in White for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 72223
> 
> ...



Okay ill take that consideration of getting 970 and D-Link wireless card, though i am still leaning on the MATX build for spacing concerns so im stick with the MSI board unless there are better ones, i have never used Asrock boards before and i only remember them being bad back in the day.
The case would mostly still be the nanoxia MATX case. Though there are a lot of good points being made,i'm still curious to know how well would a dual core+GTX970 running at 1920x1080 stack on the new tomb raider game. As i'm sure the first one didn't run that well on dual core.


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.techspot.com/review/1128-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-benchmarks/page5.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> http://www.techspot.com/review/1128-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-benchmarks/page5.html



Thanks Frick for the benchmark,so if its paired with 970 since the test they done is with 980 ti would there be a 10% difference in framerate.


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thanks Frick for the benchmark,so if its paired with 970 since the test they done is with 980 ti would there be a 10% difference in framerate.



That I've no idea of, it was mostly to show it'll run good on that i3.


----------



## medi01 (Feb 19, 2016)

rruff said:


> *At least 70% faster per core clock?*


Speaking of FUD... Jeez...


----------



## ASOT (Feb 19, 2016)

ozorian said:


> why there isnt already an amd suggestion from no one ?isnt  that budget the perfect spot for 6350 fx with a 990fx motherboard? doesnt that 6 cores make any difference with upcoming dx12 games? just wondering..!!



Perfect spot will be a FX 6300/8300 not FX 6350 and a 990FX mobo


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Okay ill take that consideration of getting 970 and D-Link wireless card, though i am still leaning on the MATX build for spacing concerns so im stick with the MSI board unless there are better ones, i have never used Asrock boards before and i only remember them being bad back in the day.
> The case would mostly still be the nanoxia MATX case. Though there are a lot of good points being made,i'm still curious to know how well would a dual core+GTX970 running at 1920x1080 stack on the new tomb raider game. As i'm sure the first one didn't run that well on dual core.



MATX only makes the case shorter, if the computer is just sitting under the deak(is it a short desk?) I can't really see that being an issue.  And the NZXT Source case I picked is only 7cm taller than the Nanoxia, so not really a huge difference.

AsRock make some of the best bang for the buck motherboards.  I'd actually take them over MSI and Gigabyte(never buy Gigabyte).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> MATX only makes the case shorter, if the computer is just sitting under the deak(is it a short desk?) I can't really see that being an issue.  And the NZXT Source case I picked is only 7cm taller than the Nanoxia, so not really a huge difference.
> 
> AsRock make some of the best bang for the buck motherboards.  I'd actually take them over MSI and Gigabyte(never buy Gigabyte).


She has this desk from ikea: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10304992/
I did have that NZXT Source case before and i don't think she likes it but i could be wrong,i'll be seeing her tomorrow to get some more answers out of her. I've had Gigabyte before and didn't really have any issues with them before. This was back when i had core 2 duo E6230 or something. I don't have any issues with the MSI board i have at the moment either and i was reluctant about them at the time as well but its holding out pretty well for year.


----------



## rruff (Feb 19, 2016)

medi01 said:


> Speaking of FUD... Jeez...



You thought 70% was an exaggeration? It's actually more: http://www.cpu-world.com/benchmarks/AMD/FX-8320_single.html


----------

